# Anyone else shoot pebbles or rocks ?



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I just wondered because when i run out of ammo on walks i normally use small rocks i find as ammo.


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Why only with tubes?


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Many people tell me shooting rocks can damage the bands and because i dont shoot rocks that often i prefer to just shoot tubes so incase i end up hitting the bands or something


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i do- tubes, bands, rubber bands, cats ligaments, rubber checks- i dont care, its a slingshot, its meant to have a few knicks and what not along the way on either the slingshot itself or the rubber.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I do the same but I usually never run out of ammo


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

used to with chained bands, but now that I cut my flats I mostly use marbles and lead


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Use them all the time. The imperfect flight of the rock or pebble unfortunately make it inpractical for regular practice. But if I don't have ammo on me then you bet I use them.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I use rocks when on a walkabout but usually have some .44 lead in my pocket for back up.

If the're good enough for Rufus the're good enough for me!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the proper question would be: Does anyone NOT shoot rocks? :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I never do. But that's becouse I have a ton of steal and lead. But if I had rocks and no steel, then it's rocks!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I shoot rocks on my walks mainly. Other than that i shoot only tennisballs for my whippet girl to fetch  My main rock shooter as of now is Dan fords dragonfly chaser with 5080 dankung and a rockstar supersure pouch. Beast.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow nice shooter John


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

If the're good enough for Rufus the're good enough for me![/quote]

The videos showing Rufus shooting rocks with amazing accuracy have forever inspired my quest to uncover the secrets to precision rock shooting. It IS possible!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> _If the're good enough for Rufus the're good enough for me![/i
> 
> The videos showing Rufus shooting rocks with amazing accuracy have forever inspired my quest to uncover the secrets to precision rock shooting. It IS possible!
> 
> _


_
Stand close to your target!

Cheers ... Charles_


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Exactly, he was dead on balls at close range, but I never saw him doing distance shots with a rock, maybe 4 yards? But if you use appropriate bands with well rounded rocks you can achieve reasonable accuracy at pretty good ranges, with 107a and a good rock I won't miss a can a ten yards.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

[quote name="ChapmanHands" . . . with 107a and a good rock I won't miss a can a ten yards.[/quote]

Could I inquire, what are you referring to as 107a?

Thank you.


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > Could I inquire, what are you referring to as 107a?
> ...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Rocks (stones or pebbles) are all I was shooting when I got back to slingshots about 2-3 years ago (hence the name "pebble shooter"  ): steel BB's came later. Here is what I have observed with regard to shooting rocks:


Rocks should ideally be symmetrical i.e. oval or rounded with a smooth surface resulting from erosion, like those one finds on seaside or lakeside beaches and along rivers. A symmetrical shape provides the best ballistic characteristics in terms of achievable accuracy. Such rocks can in fact be quite accurate.


Never use rocks with very irregular shapes and jagged edges due to the potential of fork hits, torn bands, and erratic trajectories i.e. your rock may go where it was not intended; aerodynamics on the rock surface as it flies through the air plays a major role - flat pebbles are quite interesting to observe such effects, not to mention the sounds they make.


Slingshot forks should have a sufficient width and depth for the size of the rocks being used. Rocks with a diameter that does not exceed roughly 40 % of the slingshot fork width seem to significantly reduce the potential of fork hits or torn bands i.e. for a 5 cm (2 inches) wide fork, rocks with a diameter of 2 cm (roughly 0.8 inches) seem to be quite safe.


Be very careful with slingshots that either have low forks or fairly narrow fork widths. 


Rocks need to be very well centered in the pouch to further reduce the potential of fork hits, with a pouch width and length adapted to the intended rock diameter to be shot. The bands used should be more or less adapted to the average mass of the rocks used, as they would be for steel ammo.

Rocks...well, yes, they rock ! Free and abundant ammo...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

95% of what I use on the field are smooth rocks, I have use it with TBG, dankung tubes and they work well with every thing, for hunting rabbits, pigeons, doves, and any average size smal game, they work well, and I love them :wub: , they are free :naughty: !!

SSPT


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah I meant 107s, Sterling alliance brand, those thick flat bands were made for rocks, perfect speed to keep them from flying to fast yet delivers enough force to drop small game. I usually carry one slingshot banded with gold gym green for my marbles and lead shot, and one pfs with a rock pouch and 107s for if I run out of my preferred ammo.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I like rocks for 10 yards and under.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

SlingBowPro said:


> SlingBowPro, on 23 Jul 2014 - 9:50 PM, said:SlingBowPro, on 23 Jul 2014 - 9:50 PM, said:SlingBowPro, on 23 Jul 2014 - 9:50 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

